# Redstar - has anyone seen him?



## Sslaxx (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/redstar99/ hasn't been seen for a fair few months, and there're a small number of us who are concerned as to whether he's all right or not. Does anybody know?


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, I havent. Maybe the mods could check wehn he logged on to the site the last time, maybe that would help.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jan 29, 2008)

Guess no luck. Is nobody knowing Redstar at all or why no reply? Godanmit, isnt here anyone who even cares about a living person? Comon guys, that cant be your serious! REdstar could be dead and we dont know it! There must be at least one person in the community that knows him better then we do! 

Post the info you got, everything.


----------



## yak (Jan 29, 2008)

He last logged into FA 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jan 29, 2008)

Yak, thats good news, that could at least tell us he is still alive. Why he isnt able to answer my numerous mails, or at least post something, is the real mystery. He didnt faved any new art, so I assume he simply nuked the thousands of submissions he should have by now and left again. Say, you arent able to tell us how long he was on, dont ya?

No, problery not, because thats too sensetive data. But thanks for telling us that he was online 3 weeks ago, that lets me hope he is allright and may come back soon.


----------



## yak (Jan 30, 2008)

All i can say is that he last used FA yesterday.

I think he must have a reason to avoid people, if this is what he is doing. Perhaps you should let him re-initiate the contact routes himself, if and when he feels like it - rather then actively pursuing any possible means of communication with him to the point when you decided to post here on the fora asking people for help.


----------



## Sslaxx (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmmm. That perhaps gives more questions than answers, but thanks for telling us, Yak. If indeed he is not able or willing to talk to us, for whatever reason, then we should respect that.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jan 31, 2008)

Still, I find this very odd, that he is online at FA but dosent replies any mails at all. Its a real mystery. I only know one e-mail adress he owns and I pretty much doubt he changed it. Hmm.....thats all pretty strange.


----------

